# 30 June - Classics in the Walled Garden



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Classics in the Walled Garden
Wednesday
30th June 2010 
From 4pm

The first Classics in the Walled Garden was held on 1st July 2009 on one of the hottest days of the year. The 350 spaces within the Walled Garden itself were sold out within a few weeks of its launch, an overflow field accommodated a further 150 cars. The event was very well received by all who attended and around £2,000 was raised for charity. Music was provided by the New Ambassadors Big Band.

Classics in the Walled Garden is an evening picnic within and around the historic Walled Garden on the Luton Hoo Estate. This year a part of the Walled Garden has been taken by a semi-permanent marquee, so spaces within the Walled Garden will be reduced on last year. The upside is that there will be improved toilet facilities and shelter from the glorious summer sunshine, or whatever weather we're thrown. I can't fit coaches, buses and lorries etc. into the garden but they can still pre-book space immediately outside the wall, that area has also been extended this year so will house the overflow. The event is aimed at cars and motorcycles aged 20 years and older, with more modern classics accepted at my discretion. The spaces inside the Walled Garden will be issued on a first come first served basis. Vehicles will be parked as they arrive. There will be parking available, outside the Walled Garden on payment, on the night for spectators and classics which haven't booked.

On the night we will have some music, a licensed bar, and some catering facilities. I will update all entrants with an email nearer the time. I'm only sending paper entries for this event to those few entrants who attended last year and for whom I have no email addresses. So if you have friends without email who may be interested please pass this on to them.

Luton Hoo Walled Garden is set in a beautiful estate with entry from the New Mill End Road along a lovely tree lined drive. You can read some of its history at; www.lutonhooestate.co.uk. Please note there is NO entry to the Walled Garden from the main entrance to the hotel & golf club on the A1081. An access map can be found on the website. Access to the estate is gated and will be closed during the day. There will be NO ENTRY to the estate before 4pm,

Proceeds from Classics in the Walled Garden will be divided between The Walled Garden Project and the day unit at Keech Hospice Care.


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Luton Hoo is a stunning estate 
I was a chef there and Keech hospice is also a good cause


----------

